# Bonnies kids!



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Woot go Bonnie! :kidred: :kidblue:

She kidded last night around 10pm. I know some of you watched. Doe kid was first with her front legs crossed and the top of her head coming. So I had to go in, do a little repositioning and out she came. Buck kid came next back feet first and very fast. If you blinked you missed it. lol I don't think Bonnie if realized she had a second at first. lol

Buck kid is really small, but a fighter so far. With milk in him he weighs almost a pound. I didn't weigh the girl, but she's a monster. Retained for sure. She's already making bucky sounds at her brother and trying to mount him!

And the pics! Doe kid is the one with more white, and bigger lol


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

They are flashy!!! :stars: Congrats!!! :greengrin:


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

Way to go Bonnie :leap: 
They are way to cute!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I just missed it by seconds. Congratulations. I sure hope that little guy pulls through. He is so cute. I just love his color.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I watched the whole thing and was just amazed. I am still amazed. I watched you struggle with the little guy, finally resorting to a syringe feeding and kept praying he would make it. I was so glad when I got up this morning and he was up bouncing around. They are both so cute but that little guy has captured my heart. He really is a fighter. Thanks for allowing us all to be a part of it.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have been watching her and she has not paid any attention to him at all (in the time I have been watching).

She will lick the doe but not the buck at all.

Ok, she just laid down with him and just made a fibber out of me. She is finally licking him.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on the two, they are super adorable. :stars:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank You everyone! I finally got a good look at the buck and he has a cute little moonspot for sure on his rump. :lovey:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

too adorable!! congrats!


----------



## Kay (Jan 21, 2010)

So cute! Congrats.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Beautiful kids, congrats!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats Ashley and Bonnie :clap: ....both kids are so precious, flashy little doe! I so hope that little guy does well....so sweet and tiny!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable!! Congratulations!

The little guy is a tiny bugger....he looks like a bunny in the last pic


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations on such beautiful little babies! ray: the little boy stays strong!


----------

